# Flathead Fever



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Going back to the Apalachicola tonight to reduce my temperature. Hope to have a decent report for you all!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good luck !


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you fishing the tournament or is it this weekend?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck, keep us posted with a report and don't forget about the tournament next week.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

going out of town to Tampa Bay for my Families vacation so I will catch the following two events. Yall kill em!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope Debbie doesn't mess the tournament up. She needs to get out of here.


----------

